# Scada intouch & plc siemens



## tesla (Dic 19, 2010)

Tengo una duda y me gustaria que me ayuden o bien que me puedan dar una solucion, tengo el software intouch 10.1 y el software de programacion simatic s7-200 y el 300 y quisiera saber si puedo de alguna manera conectarlos pero solo por software, el caso es que no tengo una plc, es decir, quisiera saber si puedo simular mi proceso en el scada solo con mi programacion en el simatic, estaria agradecido a sus sugerencias, muchas gracias!


----------



## arturouc (Dic 26, 2010)

tesla dijo:


> Tengo una duda y me gustaria que me ayuden o bien que me puedan dar una solucion, tengo el software intouch 10.1 y el software de programacion simatic s7-200 y el 300 y quisiera saber si puedo de alguna manera conectarlos pero solo por software, el caso es que no tengo una plc, es decir, quisiera saber si puedo simular mi proceso en el scada solo con mi programacion en el simatic, estaria agradecido a sus sugerencias, muchas gracias!



Existe un simulador para el s7-200
con el puedes ver como funciona tu programa sin necesidad de tener un PLC
los simuladores son: PC-SIMU y PLC 200 en la siguiente direccion veras un manual
y unos videos de utilizacion de los simuladores

http://www.uts.edu.mx/archivoselectronicos/Video/folderIn.asp?folder= 2VideoUsoSimuladores

o busca en el google CANALPLC


----------

